# Holography in a home console?



## TransformerRobot (Sep 20, 2013)

Has it be done?

If it can be done, when do you think it will be done?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm still waiting for my full-size holographic Quake arenas, dammit. >:C


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 20, 2013)

I actually remember a rumor that the XBox One's Kinect was supposed to project the game world into your room and take into account your furnishings and stuff. I wouldn't want to play games like that and I HIGHLY doubt we'll get that within the next ten years. 

(Though it's interesting. The rumor source predicted a 3D Pokemon, PS4 VR headset, Yoshi's New Island, and something else all months before they were announced and all ended up being true.)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm waiting on them only now because I can't imagine anything else to come out of the 9th generation of gaming.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 20, 2013)

I see holography as being one of those things that might have been seen as futuristic in the 1980s, but not today. If the main appeal is seeing and interacting with things in 3D, I think Oculus Rift is pretty much covering it. That way, we don't just get 3d models projected in front of us, but whole 3d worlds to search and explore.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I actually remember a rumor that the XBox One's Kinect was supposed to project the game world into your room and take into account your furnishings and stuff.



It would have looked and felt like absolute garbage.

Why would you waste holograph tech on a gaming system *IN YOUR LIVING ROOM*?

You could smell the potential _burning_ a mile away.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 20, 2013)

I was referring to 3D models projected in front of us. Probably wouldn't need to be connected to a TV for that.

That's probably the closest we'll get to it for now.



Saliva said:


> It would have looked and felt like absolute garbage.
> 
> Why would you waste holograph tech on a gaming system *IN YOUR LIVING ROOM*?
> 
> You could smell the potential _burning_ a mile away.



I don't understand what you mean. I thought it would be a good idea.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 20, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I was referring to 3D models projected in front of us. Probably wouldn't need to be connected to a TV for that.
> 
> That's probably the closest we'll get to it for now.
> 
> ...


If it's about immersive gaming, the effect will be ruined if the character is standing in your living room, and not the fantasy world where they are supposed to be. Think about how silly it would be if Master Chief was walking around in your house talking about a space battle gazillions of miles away from where you are. Then suddenly you're on the battlefield.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 20, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> If it's about immersive gaming, the effect will be ruined if the character is standing in your living room, and not the fantasy world where they are supposed to be. Think about how silly it would be if Master Chief was walking around in your house talking about a space battle gazillions of miles away from where you are. Then suddenly you're on the battlefield.



But a lot of people would love that. Why else are IMAX movies so popular?


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 20, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> But a lot of people would love that. Why else are IMAX movies so popular?


IMAX is immersive and takes you into the fictional world that the movie creates. Holograms would have a reverse effect, as you are not immersed in the world, but rather focusing on a character projected into your living room. And your living room is not part of the game. The illusion is ruined.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I don't understand what you mean. I thought it would be a good idea.



You're setting your standards too low.

Imagine the possibilities.

Now imagine everyone ignored those possibilities and instead used said technology to play CAWADOODY in their living rooms.

You see where I'm getting at?


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 20, 2013)

Call of Duty isn't the only game in the world.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Call of Duty isn't the only game in the world.



No shit.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 20, 2013)

I wouldn't want to waste extra money for a few more bells and whistles to make the game more "immersive". I'm not denying that it would make for a more immersive and overall 'cooler' experience, but for me a TV screen is more than fine.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 20, 2013)

Honestly, if a game could project 3D-looking Pokemon into my room, I'd just aim a kick at them whenever I got pissed at the game. I'd rather see a rehash of the visuaboy, maybe with a full-out biker-looking helmet, with integrated surround sound, and a rumble vest ...


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Honestly, if a game could project 3D-looking Pokemon into my room, I'd just aim a kick at them whenever I got pissed at the game.



*PIKAPUNT!*


----------



## Runefox (Sep 20, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Has it be done?
> 
> If it can be done, when do you think it will be done?


It has been done in arcades, but the effect isn't really all that great. As for if it can be done, it certainly can be done for any game if you get a projector and use a mist screen to project onto. But it'll still be 2D. I don't think 3D holograms are in the cards for many years to come yet.



XoPachi said:


> I actually remember a rumor that the XBox One's Kinect was supposed to project the game world into your room and take into account your furnishings and stuff.


Actually, that's ambient light control. It's something that's available on PC, but it's limited by the number of developers who actually develop for it. It's also different from the XBone concept in that the XBone would use a projector mounted behind the player instead, while the AmBX would simply control colour and intensity of light. Obviously the projector would run into problems in a lit room. and would be significantly lower resolution than the TV itself. Also significantly more expensive and quick to wear out.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 20, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Honestly, if a game could project 3D-looking Pokemon into my room, I'd just aim a kick at them whenever I got pissed at the game. I'd rather see a rehash of the visuaboy, maybe with a full-out biker-looking helmet, with integrated surround sound, and a rumble vest ...



Yeah, the Virtual Boy was a neat idea, but they made so many mistakes with it that it fell to pieces in it's first, and only year.

With today's more capable technology, however, there might be hope for the concept of Nintendo VR to return. No longer will we have the console sitting around in stores, with nobody unable to watch other people play the game (One of the main things that killed the Virtual Boy), thus giving it more exposure. What I mean is that it would have a cord that plugs into the TV so that other people can view gameplay without wearing the helmet.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 20, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> With today's more capable technology, however, there might be hope for the concept of Nintendo VR to return.


Actually, the 3DS is the "return" of the Virtual Boy. The Virtual Boy's original design was to provide stereoscopic 3D, not virtual reality.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 20, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Actually, the 3DS is the "return" of the Virtual Boy. The Virtual Boy's original design was to provide stereoscopic 3D, not virtual reality.



Either way, this is a neat little concept somebody made.







Say...2018?


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 20, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Yeah, the Virtual Boy was a neat idea, but they made so many mistakes with it that it fell to pieces in it's first, and only year.
> 
> With today's more capable technology, however, there might be hope for the concept of Nintendo VR to return. No longer will we have the console sitting around in stores, with nobody unable to watch other people play the game (One of the main things that killed the Virtual Boy), thus giving it more exposure. What I mean is that it would have a cord that plugs into the TV so that other people can view gameplay without wearing the helmet.



Nah, I'd still rather have the helmet-style viewer, for total immersion, it needs to block out most other distractions, like the kind that pop into your vision outside of the screen. Fill your entire vision with the screen, the problem goes away.

If you need to let other people watch you play, why not feed the audio/visual wirelessly to your TV via a little receiver that plugs into the audio/visual analogs (are analogs things you people still use?), or any other receiving electronic instead? You could theoretically livestream gameplay this way too, sending the goodies to a USB-ended reciever too, or just make the damn headset wifi capable and go hog-wild from there.


----------



## Teal (Sep 20, 2013)

One of the reasons I play on handhelds is so people can't watch me.
Why do you want people to watch you play?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 20, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Nah, I'd still rather have the helmet-style viewer, for total immersion, it needs to block out most other distractions, like the kind that pop into your vision outside of the screen. Fill your entire vision with the screen, the problem goes away.
> 
> If you need to let other people watch you play, why not feed the audio/visual wirelessly to your TV via a little receiver that plugs into the audio/visual analogs (are analogs things you people still use?), or any other receiving electronic instead? You could theoretically livestream gameplay this way too, sending the goodies to a USB-ended reciever too, or just make the damn headset wifi capable and go hog-wild from there.



So, basically what I said, only wireless, USB and with Wi-Fi?



Teal said:


> One of the reasons I play on handhelds is so people can't watch me.
> Why do you want people to watch you play?



I mean in the store, so that whoever sees the game I'm playing will want to try, and maybe even buy the game and console with it. Call it a marketing strategy.

Think about it; It'd be harder for people to want to buy the games they see demo'd in stores if they didn't see any gameplay footage.


----------



## Teal (Sep 20, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> I mean in the store, so that whoever sees the game I'm playing will want to try, and maybe even buy the game and console with it. Call it a marketing strategy.
> 
> Think about it; It'd be harder for people to want to buy the games they see demo'd in stores if they didn't see any gameplay footage.


 Showing off a flimsy holograph system in variable lighting wouldn't help either.

I though everyone went online to look at gameplay footage.
(I've only seen two stores here that have games out for demo)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 20, 2013)

Teal said:


> Showing off a flimsy holograph system in variable lighting wouldn't help either.
> 
> I though everyone went online to look at gameplay footage.
> (I've only seen two stores here that have games out for demo)



Okay, then how about a computer monitor showing gameplay footage from online?


----------



## Aquin (Sep 20, 2013)

The question is, are you talking ultra basic holography or do you mean full VR holography like in that one Futurama episode? I don't see that being affordable for at least 30 years, but the technology could come out in around 15 or so. It definitely could happen.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 21, 2013)

I was thinking more like Virtual Boy, but not crappy, and it won't hurt your eyes or give you headaches.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 21, 2013)

I was thinking like this:

[video=youtube;JZg6t6WdtyE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZg6t6WdtyE[/video]

But with more than just blue of course.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 21, 2013)

I'd rather see improvements in gaming and game play, not gimmicks. 

One of the things is like 3D and the 3Ds most of the games don't really utilize the 3D other than visual effect, vs one of the Mario games that actually had utilized it as gameplay. 

The people who spent all that money on Holographic Tupac went under. People should really realize when you start demanding stuff like this, bad business practices currently hamper real development. So you get gimmicky shit like Holographic Tupac and Japanese idol singers and later those companies are gone and people are out of jobs. The sad part is, Digital Domain had other properties coming to production too.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 21, 2013)

But the Wii and DS were hits because of the gimmicks they had, right?


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 21, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> But the Wii and DS were hits because of the gimmicks they had, right?


I'd say they were more than that. The Wii was the first console to bring families together and get them active. The DS revolutionised handheld gaming, as it made gaming more interactive than just having buttons. Consoles to this day still try to implement these elements.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 21, 2013)

So Nintendo's next console should bring more people together like the Wii did?


----------



## Teal (Sep 21, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> So Nintendo's next console should bring more people together like the Wii did?


 Nintentdo's next console should be more than a fancy wii with an awkward controller.

The difference between holograph stuff and the DS is that one is pure gimmick and the other enhances and works with the gameplay.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 21, 2013)

Guess I should've said interactive holograms, as in "Reach into that 3D projection in front of you and make it do things.".

Look at this for instance:

[video=youtube;89KxxpmMhi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89KxxpmMhi4[/video]

Specifically the keyboard hologram with working buttons, just like on the door in the first part.

Sure, it may not be very close to us yet, but if Nintendo got into that sort of thing their bank accounts would rupture at the seems.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 21, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Guess I should've said interactive holograms, as in "Reach into that 3D projection in front of you and make it do things.".
> 
> Look at this for instance:
> 
> ...


This could work well. If the holograms look solid and realistic enough, imagine playing a first person shooter while holding what looks like a real gun, firing live rounds at enemies in a 3d screen. 

.. Then again, that could be achieved much more easily and cheaply with an Oculus rift hooked up to a pistol-shaped controller. Maybe I should get one when it comes out.


----------



## Teal (Sep 21, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Guess I should've said interactive holograms, as in "Reach into that 3D projection in front of you and make it do things.".
> 
> Look at this for instance:
> 
> ...


A lot of that looks like AR stuff.
And why do you think Nintendo would be the first in this sort of thing?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 21, 2013)

nah man. too soon for something like that.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 21, 2013)

Teal said:


> A lot of that looks like AR stuff.
> And why do you think Nintendo would be the first in this sort of thing?



Because they're big on creativity and standing out.

It's not like we already have that with the Wii U.

I was more thinking of the AR stuff, without the need of a 3DS or similar devices.


----------



## Teal (Sep 21, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Because they're big on creativity and standing out.
> 
> It's not like we already have that with the Wii U.


 The Wii U ain't creative.
A gaming company will most likely not be the one to develop that level of holograph technology.

Also you may want to look at this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Augmented_reality


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 21, 2013)

Speaking of which, problem with the Wii U is, normally Nintendo introduce something brand new for their consoles that nobody has seen or done before. With this, they just stuck a blocky tablet in as the controller. More advanced tablets like the iPad have been mass-produced and sold since 2010. Nintendo just don't understand tablets are popular for different reasons than gaming.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 21, 2013)

That's why I think the next Nintendo console should be one centered around AR technology, but without goggles or an additional screen.

I'm certain Nintendo will learn from their mistakes.


----------



## Teal (Sep 21, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> That's why I think the next Nintendo console should be one centered around AR technology, but without goggles or an additional screen.
> 
> I'm certain Nintendo will learn from their mistakes.


 AR needs a screen/glasses, it cannot be projected.
The 3DS already has AR capabilities.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 21, 2013)

Then I'm glad I said holograms first.


----------



## Teal (Sep 21, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Then I'm glad I said holograms first.


 The problems with holograms are that the light in the area could distort the image and keep it from displaying properly (or at all) not to mention you'd have to have a clear space where the projector won't get interrupted.

And that vocaloid thing was projected onto some kind of glass/plastic wall, not in thin air. 



> Crypton Future Media, a music software company that produced Hatsune Miku,[SUP][66][/SUP] one of many Vocaloid singing synthesizer applications, has produced concerts that have Miku, along with other Crypton Vocaloids, performing on stage as "holographic" characters. These concerts use rear projection onto a semi-transparent DILAD screen[SUP][67][/SUP][SUP][68][/SUP] to achieve its "holographic" effect.[SUP][69][/SUP][SUP][70][/SUP][SUP][71][/SUP]


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 21, 2013)

The problem with lighting might be an easier fix than the clear space problem.


----------



## Teal (Sep 21, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> The problem with lighting might be an easier fix than the clear space problem.


 What about the other projection problem?
The fact that you're trying to project an image onto nothing?

No the lighting problem is not an easy fix, everyone's home has different lighting, stores have different lighting, the time of day and weather affect lighting.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 21, 2013)

Teal said:


> What about the other projection problem?
> The fact that you're trying to project an image onto nothing?
> 
> No the lighting problem is not an easy fix, everyone's home has different lighting, stores have different lighting, the time of day and weather affect lighting.



The other projection problem I know is a lot harder to fix, and I guess I'm overestimating with how easy it is to fix the lighting problem.

Maybe somebody could figure out how to make the projection work off just the light coming from the TV.

Or maybe, for further innovation, a console that also can be played on desktop and laptop computers? (Now I'm starting to sound silly )


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 21, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Because they're big on creativity and standing out.


Yeah, And we'll never get it due Nintendo's hardware being shit and all.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 22, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Yeah, And we'll never get it due Nintendo's hardware being shit and all.



Just like we'll never get anything useful out of you in this discussion?


----------



## Teal (Sep 22, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Maybe somebody could figure out how to make the projection work off just the light coming from the TV.


 Project onto the _light?_ What.



> Or maybe, for further innovation, a console that also can be played on desktop and laptop computers? (Now I'm starting to sound silly )


What's the point of the console then?


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 22, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Just like we'll never get anything useful out of you in this discussion?




Don't try and emulate Arshes by repeating her. That comment had no relevance and YOU damn sure have no room to talk. Besides, I.I. is right. Nintendo is always behind the current generation in terms of hardware so they'll most likely not be the ones to hop on anything this advanced. And if they try it'll be so gimped that it'll flop as hard as the VB.



DrDingo said:


> Speaking of which, problem with the Wii U is, normally Nintendo introduce something brand new for their consoles that nobody has seen or done before. With this, they just stuck a blocky tablet in as the controller. More advanced tablets like the iPad have been mass-produced and sold since 2010. Nintendo just don't understand tablets are popular for different reasons than gaming.



2002 even.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Tablet_PC
Nintendo is WAY late.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 22, 2013)

Companies are moving away from 3D because they thought it was the sure thing and well it's not. Even in movies very few movies went through and actually made it work. (Avatar, and mostly 3D cartoons). Now it's 4K. There is AR which still has limits in usefulness. Again the point isn't just having new technology as a gimmick but having some usefulness to it to integrate it. 

[yt]AvpCdtjTrAo[/yt]

[yt]xpx4k4cgBpM[/yt]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 22, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Just like we'll never get anything useful out of you in this discussion?


Just like you'll never make an sane topic about Nintendo.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 22, 2013)

Well, why not something like the Leap Motion?:

Oh, wait, there's already Kinect.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> 2002 even.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Tablet_PC
> Nintendo is WAY late.


Wow. I actually thought it was the iPad that set the ball rolling.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 23, 2013)

Just got another idea:

Something like the Power Glove, but it doesn't suck. I'm thinking this particular controller would have 3 small motion sensors in each finger and thumb, and one in the palm/backhand area.

This way, your hand movements would be imitated by the in-game character, in an even deeper way than with the Wii Remote and Nunchuck. The only problems I can think of are getting all the motion sensors to work together, and how you would move your character.

It might be expensive now, but in a few years it could become cheaper.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 23, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Wow. I actually thought it was the iPad that set the ball rolling.



Apple likes to take credit as being first, instead of being "most known for".

A lot of technology in the iPad was already around.

Not sure why we need more junk to play a game for a system that needs more games.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 23, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Apple likes to take credit as being first, instead of being "most known for".
> 
> A lot of technology in the iPad was already around.
> 
> Not sure why we need more junk to play a game for a system that needs more games.



Not so much for the current system, but for it's successor. Maybe next time Nintendo will get enough things right will pull their console manufacturing out of the slump it's in.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 23, 2013)

If their current system does poor, then there may not be a next system.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 23, 2013)

Then why was the Wii released after the GameCube bombed?


----------



## Lobar (Sep 23, 2013)

Saliva said:


> It would have looked and felt like absolute garbage.
> 
> Why would you waste holograph tech on a gaming system *IN YOUR LIVING ROOM*?
> 
> You could smell the potential _burning_ a mile away.



Right.  Obviously, the most marketable place for holographic tech is in your _bedroom_.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 23, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Right.  Obviously, the most marketable place for holographic tech is in your _bedroom_.



It worked for the VCR


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 23, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Right.  Obviously, the most marketable place for holographic tech is in your _bedroom_.



Porn joke much?


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 23, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Wow. I actually thought it was the iPad that set the ball rolling.



Apple made sure of that.


----------



## Teal (Sep 23, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Just got another idea:


Hooray.



> Something like the Power Glove, but it doesn't suck. I'm thinking this particular controller would have 3 small motion sensors in each finger and thumb, and one in the palm/backhand area.
> 
> This way, your hand movements would be imitated by the in-game character, in an even deeper way than with the Wii Remote and Nunchuck. The only problems I can think of are getting all the motion sensors to work together, and how you would move your character.


 The wii remotes have a hard enough time working as well as they should, why would finger sensors (which would need to be very sensitive to work) be a good idea?
Not to mention one size fits all gloves are a horrible idea.




TransformerRobot said:


> Not so much for the current system, but for it's successor. Maybe next time Nintendo will get enough things right will pull their console manufacturing out of the slump it's in.


 The reason the Wii U is doing so poorly is there is no reason to buy it.
There are not enough games to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't think people would like to share that PowerGlove either, who knows where people's hands have been D:


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 23, 2013)

Wii Remotes. lol
Wii Motion "+". LMAO
I hope they don't try that again. Was soooooo happy when a game used Gamecube or Classic controller.



Arshes Nei said:


> I don't think people would like to share that PowerGlove either, who knows where people's hands have been D:



Would you like to know where mine have been? O^O


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Would you like to know where mine have been? O^O



Hmm, let me think...

[video=youtube;v6BL6QvKljo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6BL6QvKljo[/video]


----------



## Runefox (Sep 23, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Wow. I actually thought it was the iPad that set the ball rolling.



If you want to go back even further to 1993, Apple had another project, Newton, which was also similar in concept. At the time, it wasn't capable enough to run a full OS, so the Microsoft outing is probably the first example of a real "PC" handheld tablet.

I'm not sure how many other projects existed like this, but the concept that Apple created the device is similar to how people think Apple created the MP3 player with the iPod; They didn't. They merely popularized it. More well-known predecessors include the Diamond Rio and Creative NOMAD Jukebox.


----------

